# height to width ratio for tower.



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Is there a height to width ratio when building a tower? As in.. how high the tower can be compared to how wide the boat is to ensure it is safe. I was considering getting a tower built for my f19 sundance skiff similar to the one in the picture below. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Spotting Tower*








I try to keep the height to a maximum of 80 inches







This folding option is great for storeing your boat in your garage and other low clearance situations.







Good beefy attachment point to the console are also important.

:thumbsup:


----------

